# Have you ever caught SOMEONE having sex



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

This is the opposite to the thread recently posted.

So, in this case....


Slightly describe it  (no graphic porno-like details, either!!! None of us want to hear about blood etc... cronno!   ) (no lying either!  Crashman!!!    )

- Who did you catch?
- Where?
- Was it gross, sexy, turn on??
-  Were you laughing?

etc...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2003)

I caught my best friend and his wife .... IN MY BED!  

I was having a party and all but a few people had left and the girl that I was dating at the time decided it was time to go to sleep.  Walked into my room and there is my friend and his wife!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

I caught myself in the mirror once. Was kind of a turn on I guess. But yeah at the end I started laughing about the whole situation.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I caught myself in the mirror once. Was kind of a turn on I guess. But yeah at the end I started laughing about the whole situation.



and the funny thing about it....


HE WAS ALONE!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh yeah I forgot to mention that part....


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

I was working at a hotel and standing on the top floor and I make it habit to see whos e messing around in the pool area when there not supposed to!

Sawing nothing in the pool but I could hear splashing in our jacuzzi!  I went out there and this girl was on her hands and the guys was standing there and they were 69'ing in that picture!  Thank god her mouth was full so we couldn't hear moans and screams!  

That is just _one_ of the many stories I will tell!


----------



## Blieb (Jun 12, 2003)

My best friend, turned sellout was supposed to meet us at like 10:00 or so to hang out ... he didn't show ... so I went to his house.

They dont' believe in locks or something, so I walked in, no one was home but him and his GF ... and I turned the corner to his room, and saw his GF riding him ... She hated me, so I just turned around and walked out ... but they knew


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

ummm, one time, I caught a whole bunch of people having sex in the basement with only blacklights everywhere ... and they weren't even surprised.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

so one time I watched this guy having sex with this girl, and then she said something about another man and having had better, and then he said something about a murderous background and then she slapped him and then he chopped her head off and put it in the freezer.  and there was blood

I still go to his house for sandwiches sometimes


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 12, 2003)

my friend has a basement apartment and one night we were hanging out me, him, his g/f - i ren to the store, on the way back - u walk past the window that shows into his living room, no curtain - it was dark out so they did not see me, - as i looked in, all i could see was him in this recliner - head back - legs spread - her between his legs!

i told him i did not see anything as he asked me later...lol


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

I walked in on my parents once when I was a kid 


Thank GOD they were under the covers!!!


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

Now this is all GOOD reading!!!  The memories... the memories!!!!    I'm glad I made this thread!

Let's see if I can recollect some more after my workout!!!  

Oh, and Cronno.... I'm not sure if I believe yours!  Now, we want to hear about your "REAL" stories!  Didn't Ta-ta's mom or your mom just recently catch you two??


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

yeah, I posted that in the thread if you've ever been caught.   I've never really caught someone else doing it, but I have known when my mother was going at it in the next room.  I was too young at the time to know the difference, but now that I'm usually the accusee I know what to look out for.

trust me, had tit's mom caught us one of us wouldn't be here to chat...

then again I haven't seen tit on the boards lately


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ummm, one time, I caught a whole bunch of people having sex in the basement with only blacklights everywhere ... and they weren't even surprised.



And you didn't jump right in?!?!?! Damn, why can't I ever find a cool deal like that?


----------



## forciano (Jun 12, 2003)

well in Puerto Vallarta wich is one of the beaches near where i live, its very common to see poeple having sex very late at night, but the most near i have been from the action was when i saw my parents, long time ago


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> so one time I watched this guy having sex with this girl, and then she said something about another man and having had better, and then he said something about a murderous background and then she slapped him and then he chopped her head off and put it in the freezer.  and there was blood
> 
> I still go to his house for sandwiches sometimes



And to get a little head.... get it?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 12, 2003)

ahahahahaha!

oooooooooooooooh terrible terrible terrible


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

I caught my roommate one time and he was having sex with this girl on the couch but they pretended to fall asleep.  So, I thought I'd be a hilarious prick and started cooking breakfast.... sausage, french toast, bacon, eggs etc.. and stinkin' the whole room up!  

  BTW, it was 4:30 am in the morning!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I caught my roommate one time and he was having sex with this girl on the couch but they pretended to fall asleep.  So, I thought I'd be a hilarious prick and started cooking breakfast.... sausage, french toast, bacon, eggs etc.. and stinkin' the whole room up!
> 
> BTW, it was 4:30 am in the morning!


that's funny, Dave!

Hell...I'd have come to breakfast....
then take girl into personal room. and have desert...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I caught myself in the mirror once. Was kind of a turn on I guess. But yeah at the end I started laughing about the whole situation.


 what's the chances...that you kept on going..and finished what you started?
Did you start yelling out your own name in the mirror?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 13, 2003)

too funny david


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that's funny, Dave!
> 
> Hell...I'd have come to breakfast....
> then take girl into personal room. and have desert...




I know you would've!  And if I saw you coming then that's when I'd slip Laxatives into your pancake!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> 
> 
> too funny david



That's nothing!!  Wait till' you and ta-ta go to Orlando and we meet up... you've only seen the icing on the cake.  Do you dare to see the rest of the ingredients???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what's the chances...that you kept on going..and finished what you started?
> Did you start yelling out your own name in the mirror?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_


Probably her husband that caught them or his wife............


----------



## Badger (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ummm, one time, I caught a whole bunch of people having sex in the basement with only blacklights everywhere ... and they weren't even surprised.



I need to move to your neighborhood.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

When I was younger, I caught my sister giving a blow job to this dude!  So funny!  I ratted her out, too!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

My friend once told me his sister sat in his lap (he was wearing only a towel and was picking on her so to get even, she sat  on his lap (with her jeans on) trying to supposedly break his dick or give him Indian rubs!  







PS.  That friend of mine was also a pathetic liar until I asked his sister and she confirmed it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

did I read right? This guy's sister was dry humping her own brother?
(why do I hear the faint sound of 'duleing banjos' in the back ground?)


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Nope... it was told to me by some people in Vermont!

Anyway... I don't think she was dry humping him but literally trying to break his dick.  For some reason he was hard?    Would you get hard if your sister (that looked like Pamela Anderson) tried to break your dick?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

odd way of trying to break his dick....a swift kick in the boys or some other form of evil doing would kill it....


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Obviously she's not that malicious!  Now Burner... would you get a woody or not??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

I hope the answer would be 'no'...


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

There... I knew you would get one... hesitant fool!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2003)

well...we all know..that the little head is an independant thinker of the rest of the body...
the bastard!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Not really... the little head is controlled by the big head..... impulses??


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

I caught my grandmother and grandfather in the bathroom nude together.  They were like 70 years old!  I was like 13 years old.

Scared the hell outta me when I was young and reserved my virginity till the shock valued died (5 years!!!!) from that incident


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 17, 2003)

I came home drunk one night, but not toooo drunk.  In order to get to my room, I had to walk through my roommate's room.  Her and her boyfriend were having sex...that didn't bother me!!  I started talking to her about my night.  I even walked right up to her side of the bed to talk to her.  they just laughed it off and made fun of me the next morning.


----------



## Mule (Jun 17, 2003)

I was at this party once, "Shit faced of course" this girl was on top of this guy just going to town. She bent over to kiss him and I stuck her right in the ass with a broom handle. She jumped off of him and slapped him, something like "I am not into that you bastard was said." It was dark and smokey they didn't even know I was in the room. Me and a bunch of guys got a laugh out of it. JUST THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THAT!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_



Hmmm, kind of looks like a skinny DJD to me?  Anyone else?


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

not me!!!


----------

